# Ethiopian Recommendations



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Turning 50 next weekend, and will need a lump of coffee, as one of my friends is an absolute fiend, and he will drink me out of home and house.

He loves Ethiopian espresso , washed and natural , so looking for some recommendations.

No Rocko mountain please.

Off you go.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm sure@fatboyslim has a list of potential Ethiopian Naturals for you to choose from! 

You could do alot worse than Yayu Wild Forest from Union.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

If you're willing to go abroad:
Five Elephant's Biftu Gudina is a wonderful espresso. Canned peachy sweetness with black tea undertones.

Fjord in Berlin also have a bunch of washed and naturals.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> I'm sure@fatboyslim has a list of potential Ethiopian Naturals for you to choose from!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 was just looking at that, marzipan is my mortal enemy though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

HBLP said:


> If you're willing to go abroad:
> Five Elephant's Biftu Gudina is a wonderful espresso. Canned peachy sweetness with black tea undertones.
> 
> Fjord in Berlin also have a bunch of washed and naturals.


 looks good, shipping is quoted as 5 to 14 days , so might miss the deadline


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> was just looking at that, marzipan is my mortal enemy though.


I found it very nice & easy to dial in but marzipan is a bit of a weakness of mine. The last couple of times I've attempted to make stollen, I've failed dismally from eating all the marzipan first!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

https://coffeecollective.dk/shop/akmel/

https://coffeecollective.dk/shop/halo/

Those both are ace.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Curves natural Ethiopian is pretty good!

https://www.curveroasters.co.uk/shop/kayon-mountain-washed


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Gardelli has 4 Ethiopian to choose from ranging from 100Eur to 14. All look tasty.

I really enjoyed the one I had from HMC roasters Walichu Watchu


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

I really enjoyed the one included with the taster pack from Square mile. If I remember correctly it was the Dambi Udo


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

What about good old simple Yirgacheffe which should come out Floral, berry and chocolate with aromas of jasmine and citrus fruit.  Some of that defeats me though. Citrus chocolate vaguely yes.

John

-


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

One on Crankhouse I think which are my current offering is Boji Kochere


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh forgot to say earlier Root & Branch had a couple of great Ethiopians a little while ago. Really enjoyed them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> What about good old simple Yirgacheffe which should come out Floral, berry and chocolate with aromas of jasmine and citrus fruit.  Some of that defeats me though. Citrus chocolate vaguely yes.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 Cheers but Looking for roasters recommendations that people have tried


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Step21 said:


> Gardelli has 4 Ethiopian to choose from ranging from 100Eur to 14. All look tasty.
> 
> I really enjoyed the one I had from HMC roasters Walichu Watchu


 Love Gardelli but shipping is also 14 euros


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Love Gardelli but shipping is also 14 euros


If you can't justify it for half a telegram when can you?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Mrboots2u said:
> 
> 
> > Love Gardelli but shipping is also 14 euros
> ...


 Yeah but i won't drink 2/3 of it ....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hasbean have two, although I've not tried them.

Ana Sora Natural and a washed


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Hasbean have two, although I've not tried them.
> 
> Ana Sora Natural and a washed


 Nearest town: Yirgacheffe

Thought it might be. Stuff from a specified grower is unusual. Suspect I would go for washed though.

John

=


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just drinking this from North Star, right now, and it's cracking:

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia-natural/


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

The 2 Ethiopians at Square Mile are fantastic, had them as part of the cupping they did. They're filter roast though so not sure if that's any good...?


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, my vote goes to Crankhouse Boji Kochere but to my taste it's not dissimilar to a Rocko Mountain (which I like) so horses for courses and all that. Happy birthday in advance!


----------



## antonis_ntentes (Sep 23, 2019)

I tried this one and has very interesting https://thecoffeefactory.co.uk/products/single-origin/ethiopian-aricha-edido#product_details and if you consider the price, then it was exceptional.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Rhys said:


> Hasbean have two, although I've not tried them.
> 
> Ana Sora Natural and a washed


 As a filter the natural is very nice, not tried espresso though


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Method Coffee in Worcester do a Guji highland Natural.

When I make it I get excellent espresso, when they made it for me it was out of this world! Massive hit of Blueberries!

https://methodroastery.com/product/ethiopia-guji-highland/

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

The two Banko Gotiti Ethiopian coffees from Fortitude in Edinburgh are delicious. I'm a big fan of naturals but the bergamot flavour from the washed is classic:

https://www.fortitudecoffee.com/shop-1


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just ordered these, which sound fantastic:

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-adado-misty-valley-natural-250g-filter-roast/


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How did this go

@Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> How did this go
> 
> @Mrboots2u


 Thanks to everyone who gave me recommendations, some I'll definitely try over the next few weeks.

I ended up going on a couple of trips and picking coffee up retail - An Ethiopian from North Star in in Leeds which was lovely filter but a little challenging as espresso, in Manchester I picked up a random bag from Takk by Roastworks (not Ethiopian)

The Barista sold me on it . " it actually taste of cinnamon " and yeah it does . Roastworks I think have a good pedigree having worked a HasBean and Origin .

https://www.roastworks.co.uk/product/costa-rica-cordillera-del-fuego/

Then I was gifted some Hambella Natural by Atkinsons - always good.

and Some Square Mile came for my birthday too

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/quebrada-grande

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/monte-lourdes

So a good coffee stash.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

@Mrboots2u what is it about Rocko mountain you're not keen on?

interested to know what you went for as well


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Trying @foundrycoffeeroasters.com for the first time, ordered on Wednesday (late) evening and delivered today - great delivery timeframe!

Went for the Rocko Mountain further to the forum reviews, can't wait to get home to try it now!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We've got a Guji that we'll have on the webshop in time for when we get back up and running on the 2nd. Honestly, it's been blowing minds here for a good couple of weeks, completely sensational.


----------



## NeilD (Dec 20, 2019)

Try Yirgacheffe from yorkemporium.co.uk, they also do 1kg bags now so you can stock up. I think they have a couple more Ethiopian but I haven't tried them


----------

